# New Tank algal Bloom



## AlyeskaGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! Algae Bloom most likely caused from your tank cycling. For combating in a cycling tank you need to change enough water to keep the ammonia etc. close to zero. Too much light or too long of a photoperiod combined with a cycling tank is also a cause. This is one of these things you have to wait it out. UV Sterilizer will also take care of it. But root cause needs to be addressed. 

Hope you get in under control soon. Good luck with your new planted tank.


----------



## aquaCulturedidiot (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thank you for your fast response!*

Thank you for your help, but I have some more questions:

So do you think that the water bourne nutrients will eventually decrease (and that the fluval is not an ongoing source of water bourne nutrients)?

And do you think that a thick algal bloom will be detrimental to my plants while they are establishing themselves?

Thank you,

R


----------

